# Do you



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

So with the frozen sidewalks here, and the ones that aren't frozen are snow covered because many people do not shovel their sidewalks I slipped and stumbled along with my dogs. We had not walked the day before-and my dogs pawprints-heck my footprints were the only ones out there and I realized that none of my neighbors walk their dogs in the cold and snow. I try to take them on walks in the winter but we get out there much less frequently than our daily summer walks. I wonder how many people on this forum actually walk their dogs in adverse weather?

(The poll is on the other repeat of this thread, I back spaced and it duplicated……sorry!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I do, when it rains it seems 10 times worse for me though, it's hard to juggle a leash and umbrella, ESPECIALLY when you need to bend over to pick up poop gah


----------

